# Template for cutting Guitar Bodies



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking to make templates to cut these:









Here is a machine like the one I've got:
http://www.cronsrud.com/video/video_inverted_web.html
I've got two sides to cut routes in plus the outline. 

Any ideas on how to make this type of a template?
thanks!
Nick


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can buy ready made template kits that are very accurate from many places. I have one for a 57 Fender I believe. It has all the templates for the body, neck and even all the area that need be cut out for the pick ups etc and come with full size plans as well.

To make the templates accurately myself was not worth the effort for the 80.00 I paid.

That's a nice pin router I want one of those! You may have to make up the template the regular way, draw it up and shape them with a band saw sanders and files. I got rid of my overhead becasue I could not collect the dust no that I can I think I will start saving that machine is sweet!

If I had 3500.00 I would by that small one today I need that!


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

I spent a lot less than that. I had to do some work on them. But it's going to be a good setup I think.


----------



## ta2edfreak (Sep 26, 2010)

*Frustrated Artist*

Hi, I just registered....found the site doing a quick search for guitar patterns. Just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for a book or authentic pattern for a Fender Stratocaster...

I band-sawed and then carved bodies for four guitars out of mahogany after extrapolating the measurements from a Strat pick-guard I found, but I figured I should get some solid plans and use a more precise method like to routing before trying to do the guts and the base for the neck on the other 3.... Any advice would be welcome

Thanks 

D.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums D.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

*For guitar builders or wannabees.*

You need to check out the guitar builders on the TDPRI.com forum (home depot section). That where I have gotten all of the info to build guitars and how to make the templates. The tummy cuts, and arm cuts are usualyy done by builders using right angle grinders or sanders or rasps. Especially check out the accurate builds by Gil Yaron in Israel (preeb) as his build are historically accurate to the nth degree.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The Musical Instrument Makers Forum may be able to help.


----------

